# Samsung 226bw Netzteil reparieren



## Sickpuppy (1. September 2011)

Nach einigen Jahren hat es meinen alten Samsung jetzt wohl auch in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt. Oder vieleicht doch nicht?

Nach einigem googeln und letztendlichem Öffnen des TFTs, fand ich heraus das die ELKOs des Netzteils breite Backen haben und er deshalb nicht mehr angeht. 
Weiteres googlen brachte mich zu dieser Seite Low ESR Elko Kit Samsung TFT-Netzteil BN44-00127P zum Ersatz defekter (gewölbter) Low ESR Elkos auf der TFT Netzteilplatine, wo man die ELKOs nachbestellen kann, um sie anschliessend zu tauschen. Jetzt meine Frage. Ist das auch von einem halben Laien machbar und wenn ja, auf was muss ich achten? Richtige Verpolung und nicht zu lange auf den Dingern rumbraten, noch etwas?


----------



## Sickpuppy (1. September 2011)

hmmm 75 views un keine Enschätzung? Ich hab die ELKOs jetzt einfach bestellt und lass es drauf ankommen ...für den Viewsonic 922 übrigens ebenso...ich werde berichten


----------



## Sickpuppy (3. September 2011)

So gesagt getan. der VX922 is wohl anders im Eimer gewesen. Aber der Syncmaster funzt wieder 1A


----------



## OctoCore (9. September 2011)

Glückwunsch.  Ich habe die Seite mal gebookmarked... ich habe auch noch einen 226bw. Hm, ob's der noch lange macht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2011)

Komisch ist wohl die Seuche bei Samsung, mein 226 läuft komischerweise auch noch. Nur aus diesem Grunde verkauft er sich schlecht. Gut zu wissen das du ihm wieder leben eingehaucht hast


----------



## Pixy (11. September 2011)

Auch ich habe noch ein Samsung 226cw, zwar nicht mehr direkt in Benutzung aber meine Freundin soll ihn bekommen.
War in all den 4 Jahren ein treuer Begleiter und läuft Gott sei Dank heute noch.

Und das von einem Samsung, soll mal noch einer sagen die Marke sei schlecht. Der lief zu 70% min. 6h im Schnitt und das über 4 Jahre.
Aber wenn er mal nicht mehr gehen sollte, weiß ich ja wo ich dann schauen muss.

Gratuliere, dass du es scheinbar alleine hinbekommen hast. Scheint ja doch nicht so schwer zu sein.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. September 2011)

Ich bin wahrlich kein Held am Lötkolben. Wer etwas gewissenhaft zu Werke geht, sollte keine grossen Probleme haben. Man sollte versuchen so sauber wie möglich zu arbeiten, immerhin handelt es sich es hier um eine Stromversorgung.
Das einzige "Problem" bestand darin dass die neuen Elkos höher waren als die alten und nach Zusammenbau, sich ziemlich nahe am Blech befinden. Um Kurzschlüsse zu vermeiden, habe ich eine etwas dickerer Folie dazwischengeklebt.


----------



## Ulami (19. September 2011)

Auch wenns jetzt zu spät is und bei TFTs wohl auch nimmer aktuell bzw zutreffend:

Der Netzelko bei Röhren ist auch viele Stunden nach dem Ausstecken mit einer tödlichen Ladung gefüllt. Blindlinks reparieren kann da wirklich übel ins Auge gehen. Im besten Fall is halt nur die Platine schrott.
Hab das vor Jahren in meiner Ausbildung schon gehört und vor paar Monaten erfahren, dass ein Onkel meiner Freundin so sein Leben verlor.

Also wenn einer an ner Röhre rumschrauben will, bitte erst nen Tag oder zwei warten. Auch ein abgerutschter Schraubenzieher an einer blöden Gehäuseschraube kann reichen... aber sowas passiert ja immer nur den anderen


----------

